# Building custom Viv Backgrounds



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

A few people asked me to show them how i make my backgrounds in my viv so i thought id take a few pics whilst making my most recent 1. So, here we go, Step by Step so please be patient!

First, you will need:

Polystyrene sheeting, 50mm thick
Aquatic silicone
cement/grout
Acrylic paint
sharp knife
Paint brushes
A marker pen

STEP 1

Take your blank sheet of polystyrene and draw the outline of your rocks onto it.


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

STEP 2

Cut out the rocks and try to keep them in order as its a hard jigsaw if you dont! lol










This is the side piece so not the same as the 1 i drew above!


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

STEP 3

Shape the rocks by cutting at angles around the sides. You want to try to make them as round as possible.


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

STEP 4

Using your silicone, Stick the rock pieces intot he tank ( I advise painting the inside of the tank first so the white polystyrene doesnt show through. Also paint the edges of the polystyrene before putting in or you see white edges throught the glass! )










dont worry if you had to try align 2 pieces together and they dont match properly......










You can cut and adjust once in the tank!


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

STEP 5

Now cement over the whole lot, you can add as many layers of cement as you want. on the final layer, try to keep the brush strokes going the same way!


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

STEP 6

Now comes the fun part, Painting! paint the rocks dark grey to start ( these pics look darker than they are! )


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

looking :2thumb: mate thats wicked , erm how much to do 3 x 4ft vivs pmsl


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

STEP 7

Now paint lighter grey, I use a drybrushing. Put the paint on your brush and wipe off as much as possible. then using up and down movements, paint the rocks. The paint will stick to the raised parts keeping the dark grey underneath to give it some texture.


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

STEP 8

Keep up with the dry brushing until you have the desired colour you want. Once complete, use a wall paper scraper and stanley knife blade to remove excess paint and cement from the glass. Put in you plants etc, stand back, Enjoy!!!!


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

So there you have it guys, I hope it was understandable. I must apoligise for the large pics but i couldnt work out how to resize them.


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

mariex4 said:


> looking :2thumb: mate thats wicked , erm how much to do 3 x 4ft vivs pmsl


That 1 is 3 x 3 so not much! lol. altogether i think it cost me around 20 quid. Im in Germany so work in Euros!


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

awwww lol bet you could make abit of money doing that it looks great mate you should be proud 1 lucky lizard hehehehe:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

mariex4 said:


> awwww lol bet you could make abit of money doing that it looks great mate you should be proud 1 lucky lizard hehehehe:2thumb:


Thanks mate. Its for my female chameleons, I hope theyre happy as i put a lot of work into this! lol. Its so easy to do though, so give it a try and post ur pics up! If anyone wants to make 1 and gets stuck, im here to help.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm surprised, it looks good without being complicated. I may do the goni bob in the same way.
Did you seal it at all to stop the paint leaking when it gets wet?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

I used acrylic paint, its non toxic and waterproof. Been using this for years now and never had any problems. This is not complicated at all to do, its fun and looks the part once completed too. Give it a go if you have a few nights spare. Just remember to let the cement dry between coats. also, i highly recommend you let the paint dry between coats too as this makes it easier to apply without getting too thick and making a mess.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I may do, it does look very simple as you said. I'd be tempted to incorporate a couple of plant pot holders into it for some bromeliads or similar.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I shall be giving this a go in the next few weeks I will keep you in the loop of how it goes hopefully I can Matain your high standard, 

:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I shall be giving this a go in the next few weeks I will keep you in the loop of how it goes hopefully I can Matain your high standard,
> 
> :2thumb:


Give it a go, its good fun actually. If you get stuck or have any questions at all please feel free to pm me.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

benton1576 said:


> Give it a go, its good fun actually. If you get stuck or have any questions at all please feel free to pm me.


Thanks pal I feel inspired :2thumb:

Get ready for a lot of pm's :lol2:


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

*rock bckground*



benton1576 said:


> Give it a go, its good fun actually. If you get stuck or have any questions at all please feel free to pm me.


hey mate im doing this on my wooden viv cn i use same siclcone for sticking it to viv?


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

patterson1980 said:


> hey mate im doing this on my wooden viv cn i use same siclcone for sticking it to viv?


Good question! I was thinking the same as well also because my wooden vivarium has the vents at the back top and bottom, I would guess you just build the background and then cut out the sections to give vents access?


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

yea well depending on what ur keeping in the viv. im sealing most of my vents up to keep it as humid as poss for my monitor,


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Yeah mines a leopard gecko and i was just thinking the back wall isn't very homely with just the blank wood (although its fine and safe it doesn't look great)

So obviously i need the vents clear to keep the humidity out. 

Is there any other issues i should be aware of using this for a leopard gecko?


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

started mine today on bigger scale going good so far 

























upload more as i go so far only the left handside done alot more to go


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Looks really good so far, Great idea numbering the pieces!
I think if i get around to do this i'll just build around the lower vent and do as you have and stop before the upper vent.

Cant wait to see the finished product :2thumb:


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

yea well im going be doing the bck around the top 2 vents so its going be same height whole way round, ive tubular heater on its way so have mount that on bck wall first then build around it. 

once ive got it all stuck in will going over for final carve then on to the grout


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

ok so got t
he rest of it cut and glued in havent stuck the bottom panels on the bck wall yet, tubular heater should be here tomorrow so i will fit that then build around it and the guard









bottom panels at bck have to be carved and glued








pulse sts fitted








probe pulled thro from bck before grouting

















grouting starts tomorrow i upload as i go:2thumb:


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

started some grouting








only the first layer 2nd one will be thicker


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

few more pics
























2nd coat of grout done just have wait on my heater guard to fit then paint and varnish


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Thats going really well. I'm actually thinking on waiting a bit on starting a project like this.
Gary's vivarium i think would get way too cramped trying this in his current vivarium and seeing how i just got him he wont appreciate being shoved in an RUB. 

Although keep me updated as its something i will most likely do when i convert my computer cupboards into one huge vivarium and two juvi vivariums and keeping his original for a female eventually


----------



## Ink (Jun 9, 2012)

thats unreal


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

few more pics heater and guard fitted








all varnishing done
now have to move on to the inside decor

















upload more as i go


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

arcadia t5 fitted nearly finished just more plants go few more bits wood


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

Starting to really take shape now! Good work.
Look fwd to seeing it finished with its new resident.:2thumb:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks dead good mate, well done. Just watch out for catching your ivy in the door!!


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

rain system fitted








































finished:2thumb:


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

What paint did you use? And was it a cement powder or San and cement mix runny? Cheers!


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

that was done with no paint just grey waterproof grout powder mixed to right thickness for each coat.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks awesome,
great job:2thumb:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Awesome job mate :2thumb:
Followed this project from start to finish and you really should be proud of that setup! I know i would be 

Unfortunatly doing this for my leo has been delayed due to surgery next month but i think i am definatly giving this a go when i upgrade my leos vivarium to a larger one.


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Good to see my instructions were easy to follow! your setup looks great mate, you should be very proud. :2thumb:


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

benton1576 said:


> Good to see my instructions were easy to follow! your setup looks great mate, you should be very proud. :2thumb:


cheers buddy yea was pretty easy just took bit of time on bigger scale lol :2thumb:


----------

